# Now What?



## a.aeschbury (Dec 2, 2010)

I am in a unique situation, and I figured it would help to get some more experienced perspectives. 

I just finished a one month stint shooting a documentary about local music throughout the heartland as heard from a bicycle. *shameless plug* www.bandcycle.com *shameless plug*. I joined the trip in Wichita. We rode to San Diego, California in around 24 days. Close to 1500 miles. I jumped in with zero training and very little time on the bike the previous few months (busy with school, not in the mood etc.). After a tough couple of days I got my legs under me and felt great. Toward the end when we really hit our stride we were did four consecutive 100+ mile days, and I was loving it. 

I'm a long time cycling enthusiast and have raced mtb and bmx in the past though not in the last four years. I never really gave road riding a shot, it always seemed boring. But having tried it, I love it, and want to start racing this spring. I have my eye on a local spring series to try and pick up some early points and get out of Cat 5 asap. 

So here is my question. Now what? The only roadish bike I have is a singlespeed commuter running a 52-18 gearing. I don't want to train with HR or Power don't have the money and the training style seems sterile. I think for now my main goal is just to maintain fitness through the winter and maybe start trying to get on some group rides once the weather breaks. Oh and saving my pennies for something with gears. 

I like the perceived exertion scale plans. Makes sense to just get to know your body while training so you don't need that stuff in races.

Anyway for the skimmers:

Just rode 1500 miles in 24 days.
Want to start racing in the spring. 
Only have singlespeed road bike right now. 
No HR or power meters.
Don't want to lose new fitness over winter.

I guess all this was to ask, if I do 4-5 rides a week, longer when I can (time/weather permitting) 50-70 miles and shorter/faster rides when I only have an hour am I going to lose my fitness? 

Oh one last thing (sorry this is so long). I'm in Cincinnati, so the weather gets a little gross, but not a ton of snow so I can ride outside most of the winter. And there are a ton of short but hellishly steep hills in the area for repeats/spice up shorter rides, but nothing really long that I can think of.


----------



## Wilierit (Oct 31, 2005)

Lots of people do fixed gear training over the winter months so you are pretty well set up for that. Just ride as much as you can and then closer to the racing season start hitting the hills and go as hard as you can up them as many times as you can ( Hill repeats) . Somewhere in there you'll have to get a road bike with gears and learn how to use them in the most efficient way. Intervals are the key for training to race. Vary the duration from 30 seconds riding all out effort to 15 minutes as hard as you can sustain for that length of time. You can get yourself in pretty good racing shape with just 6-10 hours per week.


----------



## a.aeschbury (Dec 2, 2010)

Perfect. From reading the forum you sort of get the impression that there is no point in training unless you use some really regimented program. 

Thanks.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

a.aeschbury said:


> Perfect. From reading the forum you sort of get the impression that there is no point in training unless you use some really regimented program.


A program (and HR/power meter) is not required. It's just better.


----------



## Wilierit (Oct 31, 2005)

a.aeschbury said:


> Perfect. From reading the forum you sort of get the impression that there is no point in training unless you use some really regimented program.
> 
> Thanks.



You don't really need a program you just have to learn and know a few things. If you only ride 3 times per week make those rides hard!!! If you ride 5 - 6 times per week make 2 - 3 of those rides easy. The more you race, then those days count as the hard days in a given week. It helps to have a HR monitor/ PM but not crucial. I have a team mate who is one of the strongest cat 2's in our area that never had either HR or PM. Ride alot, sometimes hard as you can.


----------



## a.aeschbury (Dec 2, 2010)

Back wheel just exploded yesterday. Been having issues keeping it true. The tension has gotten all out of whack over the last couple of days/been a reoccurring problem. Now the coaster brake locked up. Pulled it off and somehow the driveside bearing cone had twisted itself really tight. Fixed it but its probably just going to happen again. 

Got a line on an old 80's bianchi that a friend hasn't been using. Interesting.


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

See if you can find the book "Smart Cycling" by Artie Baker. It helped me figure out my first season of racing/training. More generally, just ride lots; give yourself days to recover so you can go hard on non-rest days; do some riding with stronger/more experienced cyclists so you can learn to ride in a pack; and start saving up since once you've caught the bug you'll only want to spend money feeding your new habit.


----------



## a.aeschbury (Dec 2, 2010)

Got the bike back together. Making the plunge and selling the FS for a roadie. 

Now to the library for some training books. Last on the list is finding some good rides around Cincinnat. Anybody, anybody?


----------

